

How Your Money Loses Value and How to Stop It - chrisbumgardner
http://chrisbumgardner.blogspot.com/2013/01/how-your-money-loses-value-and-how-to.html

======
rickmellor
It's about time that this stuff catches up to modern online transactions.
Online transactions have been hobbled by crazy fees for too long. The notion
that I have to give some middle man money in order to exchange funds is nuts.

------
webjunkie
Why is there not a single link to Dwolla?

~~~
chrisbumgardner
Thanks for catching, I added a direct link to them. Also they just blogged
this about it: <http://blog.dwolla.com/masspay-nodejs/>

------
xmmx
tl;dr: dwolla has fewer fees than Square or PayPal

~~~
Ataub24
save money, make money.

